# Just the tip(s)



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

I have to say... when I first started driving for Uber I got maybe $5 a week in tips. I have recently added a tip sign and have noticed anywhere from $50-150 a week in tips. This week I pushed around $65 but only had about 25 rides.

To put it simple: *I was leaving money on the table without the sign. LOTS of money!!!*

What did you pull in this week for tips?


----------

